

Ubuntu magazine sells well in Japan because of the front page - takaaki
http://ubuntu.asciimw.jp/elem/000/000/010/10163/

======
eccp
I googled some more and it seems that the girl on the cover is a gravure idol.
There's more detail and some page scans here [nsfw-ish]:

[http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/06/03/linux-for-
lolicon-u...](http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/06/03/linux-for-lolicon-
ubuntu-loli-service-delights-fans/)

------
takaaki
Are Ubuntu users in Japan supposed to be considered loli-con?

------
macco
Really? What is so special about the cover?

